# Mods



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I found this page and was interested to have a read but the link doesn't work

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/83-adria-motorhomes/108574-some-very-nice-mods-adria.html

Does anyone have any ideas to find it please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't know Relyat - the link on the page is to https://picasaweb.google.com/108761442054679132311

Is it a private site that's been taken down maybe?


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I suppose it must be, shame but I expect I'll get inspiration from other places!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Picasa is an image hosting site. Whoever uploaded the images has presumably removed them or simply closed it down!?


----------

